# need to lose belly (visceral) fat



## username1 (Nov 19, 2012)

i'm in the middle of my first blast right now, even though i'm only 170 and pretty much lean all over pre-blast i was 15.74% BF (tested underwater) all my fat is in my belly, i think i last measured it recently at 34" at night when i look bloated it looks much bigger. right now i'm in the middle of a blast 500mg/test and i started var a few weeks ago, i have about a month left. 

i've heard var is supposed to target the abdominal fat (i'm taking 50mg/day for 7 weeks) but, i have a feeling it's going to be difficult for me, maybe from the years of drinking and bad diet etc. so after this blast i want to try to get rid of this belly fat before I start on my 2nd blast. 

which would be the best compound for fat loss for my situation. couple things i wanted to note, i've heard of clen and there are mixed thoughts from what i've read some say its' dangerous some day not depending on the dosage. i don't want to risk any cardiovascular issues, it's possible i might have pre-existing issues when i was younger i was used to do a lot of recreational's, coke etc. and so i get chest pains around my heart sometimes, and  i guess they are called palpitations i'm not sure. though when i started taking 81mg asprin daily it seems to have helped a lot, and they are pretty much gone now. 

i still want to play it safe as possible and want to take anything that could have an effect on my cardiovascular (if there is anything out there like that). also i don't want anything that is going to make me look like a crack head, any shaking etc. because i'm high strung as it is, and have anxiety issues, am shaky sometimes from the drinking in the past, so i dont want to make any of these issues even worst. like i've heard on clen you get the shakes etc. ?

so is there anything that would still work for me based on what i said?

also lastely, i want to keep bulking obviously since i'm only 170 pounds so i know for cutting your'e supposed to go into a caloric deficit but, technically i dont want to cut because really i don't have much to cut i'm only 170. once i bulk up big then yes i want to do a real cut at a caloric deficit etc. but for now i want to continue bulking and eating about 3000 clean calories a day to put on muscle. i just want to lose the belly fat (speed up fat loss) is this possible?

if none of these options will be possible for me based on what i said. should i just continue bulking as is and hope that the muscle will start burning that fat? 

thanks


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 19, 2012)

I wouldnt count on a compound to do that for you.  Focus on diet, eating clean, cardio and training.  Clean diet and sustained Ab work got rid of my gut long before I ever pinned.


----------



## username1 (Nov 19, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> I wouldnt count on a compound to do that for you.  Focus on diet, eating clean, cardio and training.  Clean diet and sustained Ab work got rid of my gut long before I ever pinned.



yeah but, I'm bulking and planning on bulking for a while since I'm only 170 and in order to diet down I'll have to be at a caloric defeciet. Right now I need to eat on a caloric surplus to gain mass. So, should I just continue bulking and then do an actual cut later on? Only thing that concerns me is if I'm continuing to bulk and if my stomach keeps getting bigger but, it shouldn't if I'm eating clean? My next blast I want to do NPP and I know it's supposed to have less bloat than deca but, if for some reason I do get more than usual bloat I don't want my stomach to look huge.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 19, 2012)

Short answer....if you want to bulk, your going to have to wait to cut. If your eating "clean" you should not have excess fat buildup. 

If you decide to include compounds that make you bloat in this cycle or the next, you will just have to be patient and deal with it. The bloat will subside but you can keep it at a minimum (diet, E2, etc).

If you are MORE cocerned about the body fat, don't continue bulking, cut. Continue to eat clean, cardio, etc. You don't necessarily HAVE to be in caloric deficit to get rid of fat, but bulking, while trying to cut fat will be a difficult if not damn near impossible achievement.

The var should help a bit but DIET is going to be #1 in accomplishing your goal! Obviously cardio too, but again bulking and trying to cut at the same time just ain't gonna happen.

With that said, I am currently on a test only cycle. Will be starting var in a couple days to finish off the last 6 weeks or so. I have been eating VERY clean and gainig mass/weight with little to no change in BF.

If you are actually eating clean just continue to bulk, keeping BF down or the same, and shred thyself in the future brother!

BTW...how's the high BP been?


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 19, 2012)

Im bulking also, but eating clean.  But my BF wasnt as high when I started cycle.  with training my gut gets tighter. And Im on TPP/NPP.   so eat your surplus, but clean, train and dont forget cardio (i like low intensity post workout or AM fasted- about 30mins) and ab work.   Bulk up then cut...Even with bloat from the bulk youre stomach wont look huge .  At the cut you can consider var, mast, tren (If youre ready), test prop, increasing cardio, etc.   I would drop the var at the moment.  Not doing anything.  

Another option, and amybe a better one,  is continue to eat clean and finish this bulk and get whaterver lean results you can..then focus on busting your gut and getting lean and dropping that BF.  At that point you might want to consider a leaner bulk before considering a cut.  No one gets their ultimate results after one bulk and cut, so wouldnt look at it that way.  
Wont be easy after youre admiited years of drinking and bad diet, so will take time and hard work.    Might also consider Spongys help..hes planning my diet as we speak.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 19, 2012)

That is a good point by piro of the shorter estered test for cutting....You should consider that for the future.

I am actually using test prop now, but for lean bulk. 

EOD injections gets old quick but it has helped the success in my LEAN and CLEAN bulk thus far, with less bloat (than a longer estered Test), and keeping my BF at around the same %.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 19, 2012)

I also am a fan of short esters eod when doing lean bulks...keeps BF in check very well and makes cutting later easier


----------



## username1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and helpful insight. I figured that might be the case, that I wouldn't be able to do both, get rid of the belly fat and bulk. I am eating clean, I am with Spongy and have been following his plan, my weight is going up but my stomach size is staying the same, my strength is going up in the gym and I'm putting on muscle in my arms, back etc. my stomach doesn't bother me in the mornings when I wake up but, I guess by night/evening I look quite bloated, then by morning it's gone again. I don't know if it's from all the food I'm eating throughout the day or in the evening before I go to sleep I drink about 3 liters of water, maybe that's the reason. 

But yeah I was hoping there was something like clen that I could take after this blast and inbetween my 2nd blast that I could use to burn fat. However, I guess just like for bulking there's not a chemical out that will just "bulk" you up, it has to do with diet and so cutting and losing fat must be the same, clen etc. can help you burn the fat but, you still have to get all your other ducks in a row. 

I think I'm just going to stick with bulking then, it will probably be a while though our goal with Spongy is 185 so it maybe until next year sometime. I guess I can only hope that putting on muscle will start burning more fat, and that area will start to slim down. I used to do the treadmill daily that's pretty much how I got down from 180 to 160 and then I stopped it for a while since I was trying to put on LBM but, now that my training is right I'm wanting to maybe continue cardio again at least on Tues/Thurs.  it should also help with my BP since I have been having issues with it lately.

I'm keeping a log of my BP, actually I should probably update it in that thread but, wanted to wait another week until I have some more numbers since I think taking these supplements and adding the cialis etc. may take a couple weeks to take effect. So far I'm hovering the same numbers in the 160's but, a couple days ago I saw a 138/75. I wasn't sure if if I tested myself correctly or messed something up, maybe the cuff wasn't on tight enough but, I do it pretty much the same way every night and am getting 160's. I got that powder supplement 3dranger had suggested for lowering BP, he said it took him a couple weeks to lower his BP and I just got it in a few days ago so will wait a bit to see how it goes and then will update the thread with my progress. 

Also that's good to know that shorter esters are better for leaner bulks? I'm planning on NPP next blast. Only reason I'm hestiant to try shorter esters is because I've heard the pip is a lot worst? Like I know with prop there's a lot of complaints until people get used to it etc. I don't like pip at all, I don't like limping around and it effecting my day to day. Or else I was considering NPP/TPP. I may still consider it though if it will help in staying lean.

Also I think the var is helping, I'm definately seeing strength increase in the gym (then again maybe it's the test, it's hard to say when you're running both at the first time but, I'm making lean gains my weight is going up consistently and reps/weight going up in the gym as well). Var isn't only for cutting many people use it for bulking (lean bulks) as well. I hope it will help with my belly fat also, I think I started it about a month ago so I'm probably about half way through, maybe by now is when it should be kicking in.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 19, 2012)

hard work is needed for this, not another compound...diet and HIIT will get you there in no time!


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 19, 2012)

Jenner said:


> hard work is needed for this, not another compound...diet and HIIT will get you there in no time!



^^^^^^ This ^^^^^^

I will add that doing compound lifts - specifically Dead Lifts and Squats do great things for abs. Remember leg day you are working your LARGEST muscle group.... get your money's worth on leg day... back day is number two.... wear that shit out. Only muscle burns calories... build it. Meanwhile... DIET is 75% of it.... 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## j2048b (Nov 19, 2012)

i know its good to take cinnamon and r-ala between each meal, along with cla, and perhaps 7-keto, and perhaps dicanna, or some things to try here :

http://www.livestrong.com/article/462650-natural-supplements-to-reduce-belly-fat/


----------



## mugzy (Nov 19, 2012)

When you reach a point where conventional methods no longer work stepping up the intensity has a tremendous response. Try wind sprints in 20 - 30 second bursts.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jenner said:


> hard work is needed for this, not another compound...diet and HIIT will get you there in no time!



X2X...


you could use some GW too but it wont take the place of the diet...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2012)

Only time I ever had good success losing fat effectively without a compound was with Spongy telling me what to do.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 24, 2013)

You could always go down the DNP route.


----------



## getoffthex (Jul 26, 2013)

DNP should be here shortly...


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 26, 2013)

So i quickly skimmed through this thread - sorry if I may have missed something here

Your thread title says you want to target visceral fat and you are also saying you want to target belly fat. They are 2 different things (i know "belly fat" is not a clinically defined term so you could have meant something else) and I am not sure how the visceral can be directly affected. Visceral is not the subcutaneous fat on your belly - it is the internal fat that is beneath the abdominal wall and lies with the organs in a sense. Belly fat is usually the last fat to go when you're trimming down.

Visceral fat seems to be more of a genetic thing and you can find guys who are shredded to the bone with a large amount if visceral fat (also some refer to as GH belly - which could be visceral fat or a large number of other things) Maybe Spongy would know more about diet and the way it affects visceral fatty tissue.

For belly fat certain types of SubQ site injections have worked for some people. (GH, kynoselen & others)

I know your body stretches out as you sleep at night and your organs get a rest from the pressure but if your issue was fully visceral fat i would think youd still have some distention in the morning. It makes me think its probably more related to the food consumption throughout the day.

Let us know how you do with the DNP after your water comes off... interested to follow.

And can you clarify if it is viceral fat or belly fat you are talking about? (or both)

Good Luck Bro


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 26, 2013)

Fuck me this thread is old... guess i am getting old too and should read that shit before commenting.


----------



## username1 (Jul 26, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Fuck me this thread is old... guess i am getting old too and should read that shit before commenting.



I still appreciate the insight. I must have been confused then, yes it's belly fat. I guess it's not visceral fat if you say it's genetic since I was always skinny until I started drinking alcohol (cut down drastically for a while now). I don't know if I'm going to run DNP or not, maybe clen not sure but, I haven't done enough research. Right now I just decided to keep bulking until I reach 200 lbs. and then I'll start cutting and see if I can get it down. Possibly thinking of running tren at the end of the year. 

Since diet is the main thing then it doesn't really make sense for me to worry about at this point since I'm still trying to put on gains. Though it does seem like by the end of the day my stomach is bigger from the food consumption. Lately I think it's gotten even bigger from comparing photos but, I don't understand how since my BF % keeps going down but, I am lean everywhere else except for my belly, makes me look pregnant lol So anyway once I start trying to cut and go into a caloric defecit we'll see what happens, and then I might run clen or something, not sure yet.


----------



## username1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh should have been clear about my stomach getting bigger lately, it may also be since I've stopped all cardio for a few months or so, now and I'm starting it back up. I wonder if that may have been a reason since in my recent photos though I'm putting on muscle and BF % is going down my stomach looks bigger now than it used to.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2013)

i used to get ripped with just diet


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 27, 2013)

Test only at 500mg leaned me out by itself my first cycle from 18% down to 13% by the end of a 15wk cycle.. I ran a cycle this year 500mg/wk test mast at 400mg and added var 50mg ed wks 8 through 15 .. Got amazing results .. how ever I got the bf% lower then I ever thought but the only places I am holding bf is in my belly and back.. went from 16% to 7.5%

Diet is super important I would eat clean until you see the results your looking for then add a cheat day here and there until you see it effect you negatively. Then you know what you can get away with. I found that as long as I am super clean during the week. I can cheat my weekends  to a point.The goal is to progress every week not have to play catch up from being a fattie all weekend long

Leave it all on the gym floor. I wear hoodies when I am at the gym when I leave I can ring them out. Find a demanding program and hit that shit as hard as you can! I do all compound movements except for one day a week I do hypertrophy work that day is all super and giant sets . I do strength cardio every day (except hypertrophy day) ex. Farmers walks , walking lunges they bring your heart rate up and down just as good as hiit training and have added benefits for strength  

Days off are not days off. Walk on a treadmill on a incline or go for a jog. Never be still I even do body weight movements on days off just to get the blood flowing

Final point I have caught shit for this but I truly believe in training abs like any other muscle I train them every day all weighted movements in the 8 to 10 rep range. though I am still working on getting my bottom two to poke (cleaner diet would get it) my upper four and obliques are shredding out big time they look nice and chunky. I love heavy abs, not only will it make them pop it strengthens you for heavy compound movements.

good luck hope this helps some


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 27, 2013)

ha yeah i didnt know the thread was old .. o well its still good advise


----------



## PFM (Jul 27, 2013)

Spot Reduction and Targeting are terms created by infomercials selling The Ab Trainer. Genetics are your biggest battle, you might get that fat off with all of the above mentioned practices but, as soon as you let up on the compounds, cardio, diet or whatnot it will climb back. The first and last place on your body will always be that belly fat.

Rule #1 don't let belly fat (or any fat) accumulate if you're a BB or a wannbee BB.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 27, 2013)

I believe the new drug on the market to rid the internal organs of visceral fat is called "Egrifta" manufactured by Serono. Doing research.....my clearance gives me access. Hit me up.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 31, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I believe the new drug on the market to rid the internal organs of visceral fat is called "Egrifta" manufactured by Serono. Doing research.....my clearance gives me access. Hit me up.



A lot of folks compare it to 3ius of good gh

I see more bbers using sermerolin rather than tesamorelin (egrifta)


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 31, 2013)

Serono Egrifta. Research then hit me up. You'll be syrprised of the price. Trust.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 31, 2013)

An overview from one manufacturer of egrifta.


----------



## Hotmess (Feb 25, 2014)

My experience with clen not good. I'm sensitive to caffeine myself and taking a dose of clen was the equivalent of drinking a few pots of coffee. My internal temperature turned up so high I broke out into cold sweats and my hands shaked like crazy. I could feel my heart pounding so hard in my chest. I haven't messed with it since.


----------



## rexwal (Sep 13, 2019)

Increased cardio intensity goes a long way regardless of what gear or supplements you use.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 13, 2019)

rexwal said:


> Increased cardio intensity goes a long way regardless of what gear or supplements you use.



You just responded to a 5 year old thread.


----------

